# Is it possible



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it possible to breed two different spieces of fish mayb if they were similar in body style? let me know if you have ever heard of this


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i read up a little and found out guppies and mollies can and swordtail and platys help me out by telling me a few more that will cross breed


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't cross breed.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i asked if it was possible...but thanks for the advice....


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Swordtails and Platys will interbreed. that part is true. thats cos the only true swordtail found in the wild are the Green Sword Tails. selective breeding and with platys and then line breeding these have derived the orange color and the other colors.

Molly and Guppy cross breeding? i havent heard of this in my 18 odd years of fish keeping.

I am not an advocate of cross bred, hybrids or genetically modified fish. we have a lot of naturally occurring fish. i do not see the reason to want to meddle with has already been established and is defiantly working out. i believe in the saying "Don't Fix Something That Doesn't Need Fixing!".


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe the expression "if it aint broke dont try and fix it" but i get what your saying just wondering if it is possible to do


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

i recently came across a batch of Moon Tail Molly Guppies. yes. it looks like it sounds. it looks like a guppy bodywise, acts like a guppy, colored like a molly with a very pronounces moon tail. weird looking fish is putting it mildly. 

is this a hybrid or a weird strain i cant say for sure but yes, a few members on MFK have reported this as well. its all rumoured but nothing can be substansiated. i guess we'll just have to see what comes out of it though i wish people wouldnt.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It is fairly difficult to hybridize guppies and mollies, but it can happen. The results are hardly worth it, though.

As for swordtails, there are numerous species of swordtails which are actual pure species, some of them quite spectacular. You'll just never see them at the petshop. Look on Aquabid. com for those.

LOTS, if not most, cyprinids and cichlids will interbreed as well. This is generally considered a very bad thing, but a very few of these crosses have turned out nicely.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Guppys and Endler's Livebearers will

Livebearers arent the only thing though. Blood Parrots are a mix of severum and red devil cichlid.

I believe that Flowerhorns are a mixed fish too.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

It is nor recommended to cross two different spieces


----------

